# Hello first day here! (gproids? safe?)



## mocone (May 30, 2010)

Hey everybody i just moved to Spain and need a new supplier of steroids do any of you guys now if gproids.com is safe to order from ? or any other site.


----------



## Arnold (May 30, 2010)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*mocone* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member


Note: This is an automated message.


----------



## unclem (May 31, 2010)

mocone said:


> Hey everybody i just moved to Spain and need a new supplier of steroids do any of you guys now if gproids.com is safe to order from ? or any other site.


 
welcome bro to im. iam new here to. no disrespect but i wouldnt post about suppliers as u donmt know who is watching. hope u like it here. peace


----------



## World-Pharma.org (May 31, 2010)

Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

Wp


----------



## Tomi18 (Jun 1, 2010)

welcome.


----------

